
Peter Jackson confirms third Hobbit movie - boopsie
http://www.facebook.com/notes/peter-jackson/an-unexpected-journey/10151114596546558
======
ishkur101
Non Facebook link [http://www.metro.co.uk/film/906841-peter-jackson-confirms-
th...](http://www.metro.co.uk/film/906841-peter-jackson-confirms-the-hobbit-
will-be-split-into-three-films)

